
How Facebook warps our worlds - the_duck
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/22/opinion/sunday/how-facebook-warps-our-worlds.html?_r=0
======
the_duck
I enjoy my homogenous Facebook feed, full of people who share my views and my
life circumstances, just as much as the next guy.

But I also sometimes enjoy reading posts I disagree with, and posts from
people who aren't part of my "tribe". If Facebook had a knob that could
amplify the stuff it thinks I won’t like (less Bernie Sanders, more
conservative talk radio! less wedding pictures, more farmville invites!), I’d
turn it once in a while, just to go on a little social vacation.

